# Solicitor in Paphos



## bluewings (Mar 15, 2015)

We have just had a price agreed on a property were buying, can anyone recommend a Good, English speaking Solicitor we can use in the Paphos area. We are very baffled by the different laws. Just want someone we can trust, to make a easy transaction. Help someone! we are still in uk so dont want to come out until final paperwork.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

A few we can highly recommend and who have helped many of our clients are listed below: 

Paul Efthymiou, email [email protected], tel 26948526.

Haris Kalogirou, email [email protected], tel 26220808.

Ruth Hatfield, email: [email protected], tel 26818587.

Esme Palas, email: [email protected], tel 26930800.

Kritos Erotokritou: [email protected], tel 26811028.


----------



## bluewings (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank-you so much for help, we have instructed one yesterday and pleased to see she on your list !
))


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You say you are still in the UK. Does this mean you havn't actually seen the property?


----------



## bluewings (Mar 15, 2015)

Ha Ha no we seen it twice, be back in Cyprus in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Phew, I was afraid you were going to be one of the numpties who buy without seeing the property. We have had a lot of that here over the years

Good luck with your purchase


----------



## bluewings (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm sure there are. Can have blond moments but this wasn't one. Been viewing properties for 18 months )))


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

And, obviously, please make sure it is a property with a the Title Deeds available. No exceptions.


----------

